
OpenWrt 19.07.0 first stable release - doener
https://forum.openwrt.org/t/openwrt-19-07-0-first-stable-release/52186
======
halestock
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22018408](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22018408)

~~~
dang
Since that is so recent, it makes the most sense to merge them, so comments
moved thither.

